# Problems UN-installing Sims Deluxe Edition XP (SP2)



## Misfit45 (Jul 13, 2005)

Hi all,

I'm running Windows XP (SP2) and I'm trying to clear out my computer of junk to make some room until I can afford a second Larger hard drive. I had noticed that the Sims Deluxe Edition was taking up LOTS of room (about 3G) and the children don't play it that often any more so I wanted to delete it..............easier said than done......... I originally managed to delete alot of it (it then became 63MB) but I just can't get it off my system.

When I try to delete this it asks for disc 2. When I insert disc 2 it says its the wrong disc, so I insert disc 1 and it carrys on with deleting. It will then stop on 25% and will go no further.

I know it's not taking alot of room up now, but when I defrag it sits on about 6% for hours (due to it going through all the crap on Sims)

Anyone got any ideas of how to get the whole thing off my system without having to wipe everything.

Any help would be much appreciated.

Thanks in advance, Misfit


----------



## Tomtheman70 (Jun 14, 2005)

Try opening up your registry editor
Start -> Run -> type 'regedit'

Make a backup of the registry

Once the box comes up search your registry for Maxis, The Sims, and Sims. Delete anything that comes up that looks like it may have come from your sims installation. After you're done with that pop in the disc and see what happens.

Now go to your program files and find the maxis folder, it should have the sims in it. just put that in your recycle bin and then empty it.

Note: This isn't the best way to un-install a game, but this is how I had to do it on mine when I wanted to get rid of the Deluxe Edition on my computer. In the future don't use this methond. Always try to use the install-shield program that comes with it first.


----------



## RenZny (Sep 14, 2005)

I have the same exact problem as described by Misfit45.
However...I think that I need to clarify something.

When you try to uninstall the game you get the Installshield Wizard box which appears to be going through a "setup process" (much like when you're INSTALLING the game). That's when you get the message asking for "Disc 2" to continue the setup process. When you insert Disc 2, it tells you that the wrong disc is in there. So if you install Disc 1 it goes through a lengthy setup (which appears to ME to be re-installing the game) and it hangs at 25%...I hit CTRL-ALT-DEL and it appeared to force the process to 100%...but then it asked for disc 2 again...and the cycle continues.

SO...if I'm going to delete it as noted abopve, I have 2 questions;
1. when I type in 'regedit' I get a window with the C-drive listed and some files/folders. Am I supposed to copy these files onto a Disc?
2. If I do that and delete anything that has to do with Maxis (including subfolders, right?)...what "disc" am I supposed to pop back in? (the one I asked about above?)

Thanks.


----------



## ZEUS_GB (Jan 5, 2006)

Have both of you tried manually uninstalling the game?

Delete the game folders.

1. Click on the Start button.
2. Click on the Run button.
3. Type C:\Program Files\Maxis into the text field, and press OK.
* Note : If you changed the install path for the game during the initial installation, you will need to type that into the text field in lieu of the previous path.
4. Right-click on the The Sims folder and select Delete.
5. When prompted if you are sure, select Yes.
6. Once deleted, click on the Start button.
7. Click on All Programs.
8. Click on the Maxis folder.
9. Right-click on the The Sims folder and select Delete.
10. When prompted if you are sure, select Yes.



Delete the game registry keys.(Warning: Changes to the registry can cause your computer to operate improperly, so please follow these instructions exactly as they are written.)

Follow these steps to back-up the registry so that should something go wrong, you can restore your system back to a working state:

1. Click on the Start button.
2. Click on Run.
3. Type regedit into the available text field, and press OK.

+ If you are using Windows 2000/XP, click on File on the tool bar, and select Export.
+ If you are using Windows 95/98/ME, click on Registry on the tool bar, and select Export Registry File

1. Check All under Export Range.
2. Type registry_archive into the File name field, and click Save.
3. Close the Registry Editor by clicking on the X in the top right corner of the window.

Follow these steps to remove the game registry keys from your system. (instructions referencing an expansion you do not own should be ignored):

1. Click on the Start button.
2. Click on Run.
3. Type regedit into the available text field, and press OK.
4. Double-click on HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE.
5. Double-click on SOFTWARE.
6. Double-click on Electronic Arts.
7. Double-click on Maxis.
8. Right-click on the folders listed below and select Delete:

+ The Sims
+ The Sims Livin&#8217; Large
+ The Sims House Party
+ The Sims Hot Date
+ The Sims Vacation
+ The Sims Unleashed
+ The Sims Superstar
+ The Sims Makin&#8217; Magic

1. When prompted if you are sure, select Yes.
2. Click on the minus sign next to Maxis.
3. Double-click on Microsoft.
4. Double-click on Windows.
5. Double-click on CurrentVersion.
 6. Double-click on Uninstall.
7. Right-click on the following folders, and select Delete to remove them:

+ The Sims &#8211; The Original Sims
+ {2727FBEF-3155-11D4-8F73-0050DA0F6297} &#8211; The Sims Livin&#8217; Large
+ {10798AE3-DCBB-43C3-9C93-C23512427E25 } &#8211; The Sims Deluxe
+ {7D268154-7A31-40F2-9779-7A250914BB39} &#8211; The Sims House Party
+ {017E65B1-7484-461A-B16F-7C931166083B} &#8211; The Sims Hot Date
+ {3D9231F6-A287-4222-9EBC-519BB206F590} &#8211; The Sims Vacation
+ {7C32C567-DC0F-4C80-B06C-7873850A2E06} &#8211; The Sims Unleashed
+ {1A7F8DF6-5A3E-4CDF-BC82-BE26B407E21B } &#8211; The Sims Superstar
+ {9A00D1BA-D03A-44E5-AF28-86A1F377DF61} &#8211; The Sims Makin&#8217; Magic

1. When prompted if you are sure, select Yes.
2. Close the Registry Editor by clicking on the X in the top right corner of the window.



Follow these steps to restore your registry, should you notice any issues after removing the previous keys.

1. Click on the Start button.
2. Click on Run.
3. Type regedit into the available text field, and press OK.

+ If you are using Windows 2000/XP do the following:
# Click on File on the tool bar, and select Import.
# Select the file registry_archive.reg and click Open.
+ If you are using Windows 95/98/ME do the following:
# Click on Registry on the tool bar, and select Import Registry File&#8230;
# Select the file registry_archive.reg and click Open.

Your registry is now successfully restored; close the Registry Editor by clicking on the X in the top right corner of the window.


----------



## Tomtheman70 (Jun 14, 2005)

Yea, what he said.


----------



## RenZny (Sep 14, 2005)

ZEUS_GB said:


> Have both of you tried manually uninstalling the game?
> 
> XXXXXXXX.


 
Well...I did as you said.
For all intents & purposes, it appears as thought the game is gone.
However - when I go to the Add/Remove Programs window...The Sims Deluxe is still listed. When I click on Change/Remove it tells me that the sku cannot be found.


----------



## ZEUS_GB (Jan 5, 2006)

Use CCleaner to cleanup your registry. Before running it I would suggest you set a system restore point.

http://www.ccleaner.com/ccdownload.asp


----------

